# Fly Predators / Fly Eliminators?



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

So has anyone used these? I've heard great things but wanted to hear what other people think on here. Do you really have to release more every few weeks (doesn't that get really expensive?)? Also is there any difference between the brands - Fly Predators and Fly Eliminators? Fly Eliminators has a sale going on right now as per this month's Horse Illustrated and they are less $$ but I don't want to get them if they aren't the same as the others.
Thanks!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use them. I'm on the automatic delivery cycle. I should be getting my first shipment of the season soon. I think they work great. I still use fly spray on my horses but the flys in the barn and around the stable area are much less with the fly predators.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

At my barn, we use those in the summer. They work really well for the inside of the barn & all.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm on the auto delivery as well and just got my first shipment. Waiting for the little bugs to start crawling as I type this :lol: 
When I first started ordering I went strictly by who was cheapest. I don't think it makes a difference really. I've been very happy with Spalding Labs. 
They send me an email whenever they ship so I know when to start hitting the mailbox early. In the hot summer I hate to leave them in the box too long :shock:
I also put up fly traps around the property but I use far fewer traps than I used to. A few traps last all summer rather then before the predators I had to replace them every week or so. I use the nasty smelly liquid traps so thats a good thing :lol


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Usually they ship you them once a month. I noticed last year when I worked at a barn that you really need at least 4-5 horses to sustain them. My boss went through a tough time and we only had 3 horses at one point it didn't seem like they were working. We theorized that there wasn't enough poop to sustain them...you dump them on poop and they eat the fly larvae. Another thing is you can't let them get to hot in the bag they're shipped in...they'll die. We had fly predators.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Cool thanks for the info, guys. What about the auto-shipments - how often do they come? I know they say every 3-4 weeks but every 6 weeks is okay too so just trying to figure out what's best. We're a small boarding barn but also house a rescue and have about 46 horses on the property so it's a larger shipment (and more $$) for certain. If we can go every 6 weeks that would be awesome, but I also don't want to skimp and have it not work. I know the Fly Eliminators are cheaper than the Fly Predators (diff brands - Predators are spalding labs and Eliminators are Arbico labs) so price is also a factor as there's about a $20 difference b/t the amount needed for 40 - 50 horses between the two companies. Keep the information coming! Thanks!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm sure with a large order like that they will work with you on shipping dates. 
Be sure you follow the release directions. Its important to keep them away from birds and ants. I know my chickens loved them so I had to put a little chicken wire tent over my piles the first year.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...and when they come sometimes they arent hatched yet and you have to wait a few days to release them...


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

These are GREAT! Just don't EVER leave them in your house to long because they hatched in our kitchen! It was HORRIBLE!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> These are GREAT! Just don't EVER leave them in your house to long because they hatched in our kitchen! It was HORRIBLE!


LOL sorry to laugh but I can just picture that!!! Eeeeeeps!!


----------



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of trying them as I started using simplifly at the end of Feb. and it doesn't seem to have done any good.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I just placed my first order today. You can have them bill with each shipment if you don't want to pay the whole year at once (well, at least with Arbico), you just note it in the comment field at checkout. You're supposed to release them every 3-4 weeks due to their and the flies' life cycle. I opted for the every 3 weeks because we already have a lot of flies... we get them bad. So, hoping it works as well as I hear it does!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, how do you use them? I heard you suppose to put them on manure around the barn, but we clean everything around the barn twice a day so essentially there are not so many piles around anyway. Is it still worse it?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't place them on the poo piles just near the poo "hot spots" or places the horses like to do their thing. Our girls have certain areas they use more than others so thats where I put the fly predators. I also put some near my large manure pile. 
I like to put them in as much of a protected area as I can since birds like to eat them. I sprinkle along and behind the fence line, next to fence posts etc. I think they recommend every 30 feet or so. They come in a sealed bag with some wood chips mixed in. As soon as I see a few of them starting to hatch and crawl around in the bag I go sprinkle them. (don't wait until you have hundreds crawling around just look for about 10-15 bugs) 
*If you already have flys when you release its best to set out some fly traps as well*. I do both all summer and we have very few flys considering we have 6 dogs and chickens that all draw flys.

ETA Kitten, when you order they ask what your horsekeeping is like. If you remove manure daily weekly etc, if you store the manure or haul it off. All those things will guide you on how many fly predators you should order. Hope that helps


----------

